# Tomb Raider: Underworld



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice platforming game. Lara returns!


*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6005/tru2008112419035301gb6.jpg

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/2029/tru2008112419035654ry5.jpg

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/1600/tru2008112419054038xa0.jpg

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/1258/tru2008112419055386zg5.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2008)

Try Tomb Raider Underworld. It's better.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2008)

Geez, you'd expect a guy to at least get the name right!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^Dude... I am totally confused between Undercover and Underworld. With exams going on, my mind is ****ed up. I made this mistake in the game addicted thread too .


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/truc.jpg


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/truc.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/truc.jpg



*ganjataz.com/Forum/images/smiles/j00-got-pwnt-badge.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

lol... requested Anorion to change the name. Duh! I feel bad. Exams suck. But I cant blame it completely too. Well, lets get over it. Some more screenies :-

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/8153/tru2008112420470263ug4.jpg

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/9643/tru2008112420471335bd6.jpg

*img391.imageshack.us/img391/8308/tru2008112420472340ml2.jpg

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3950/tru2008112420502543ob0.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 24, 2008)

DAM! I'm now stuck between Legendary, Fallout 3 (yes I'm playing a friggin RPG game ) & this game. Not sure which one to complete first. GAH! This is what happens when they release games in bulk quantity. 

Paranj how are the puzzles & controls system? Is there a map for guidance? Performance?


----------



## hahahari (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com
*gdxd.notlong.com
*gdxdrt.notlong.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> DAM! I'm now stuck between Legendary, Fallout 3 (yes I'm playing a friggin RPG game ) & this game. Not sure which one to complete first. GAH! This is what happens when they release games in bulk quantity.
> 
> Paranj how are the puzzles & controls system? Is there a map for guidance? Performance?



Well the puzzles are quite difficult but I have not played much. The ones I encountered were average. I was able to solve them in 1 or 2 tries. The controls are OKish but you will be falling now and then because of the lousy camera system. Still feels like a console port and best played with a controller. There aint no map but you can create one with the help on Sonar waves (still, it sucks). Performance is good. Max, 2xAA, 16xAF gives me 45-40FPS avg. Good for a console port! Overall its a good game. BTW, whats wrong with Fallout 3 ? Its a great game. I aint playing it nowadays coz its installed in XP and I dont wanna boot out of Vista *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

dont spoil the thread.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 24, 2008)

@psycological :
U can change the title urself by editing the 1st post ..... i once changed the title of one of my thread in Programming section .... give it a try ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> @psycological :
> U can change the title urself by editing the 1st post ..... i once changed the title of one of my thread in Programming section .... give it a try ...



see the 1st post.... it reads underworld.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 24, 2008)

ooops ... my mistake ..


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 25, 2008)

on the last level...probably will finish soon,..and the game is great...and graphics are great too...cut scenes are also great


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 25, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> on the last level...probably will finish soon,..and the game is great...and graphics are great too...cut scenes are also great



Great!!


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was like "WTF"!


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 25, 2008)

^^ Me too..  Anyways, just finished the game... one word for it.. way better than Legend !!!! The controls and the camera are still not good... was driving me nuts sometimes....  although the graphics, lighting, ennvironments, puzzles have definitely improved a lot !!!! Good game overall.... but one complaint: Croft model needs to be more realistic... She still has that old "plasticky" feel to her... not that it would stop me from "controlling" her...  Enjoyed the game pretty much though !!!!


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2008)

I like sound effects.. So realistic. Best in any game so far. I need to figure out the Kali-Shiva puzzle. will try next weekend.

BTW, it's not "platforming game". Again, WTF!


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 25, 2008)

ya kali shiva puzzle is Also great......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2008)

Just reached the God of Thunder checkpoint. Pretty good so far. The puzzles are a bit tough but passable nevertheless. The graphics are stunning & so are the texture effects. Character model is detailed but like rockthegod mentioned feels very plastic, more like a virtual Barbie. Does anyone face any sudden frame dipping issues randomly? I turned ON V-Sync to get rid of the problem. Works fine now.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

Does she get wet ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2008)

She does (no pun intended).


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

o_0


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

yummy, I might get this one then. Last one I played was Legend. I think it's graphics were better than this one !

Btw no one posted screenshots glorifying that :/


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^Posted in the first post where she is swimming.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

Liek this:
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/twet.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^Oh yeah. She does get wet like that. I forgot to snap a screenie. It was just now when I finished the 1st mission and got aboard the little boat of Lara .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2008)

Here's something to chew on:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/26852_fvf1c/new.JPG

Just click on it to view the full image.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

^ya thanks for it!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2008)

@T: I have tried TRL & the graphics are not even close to this one. Just play this one & you'll know how much they have improved visually. Currently on the Shiva puzzle.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12667/tru%202008-11-25%2019-59-47-20.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12668/tru%202008-11-25%2020-00-59-82.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12669/tru%202008-11-25%2020-02-09-66.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12670/tru%202008-11-25%2020-03-15-28.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12671/tru%202008-11-25%2020-07-38-16.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12672/tru%202008-11-25%2020-08-48-83.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12673/tru%202008-11-25%2020-11-49-60.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12674/tru%202008-11-25%2020-12-12-09.jpg

I dunno if you have noticed, Lara gets dirty over time..


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

^^looks awesome. Whats up with that upside down idol ? What are those Madagascar type comodo dragon ?


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are unique positions by shiva and kali.. you should try out sometime 
Yeah some kinda freaking lizards.. there are plenty of em.. red, green, yellow.. At least those are not dinosaurs..lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

^^Yup.... the new lizard enemies .


----------



## krazzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Stella's walkthroughs are the best for Tombraider, in case you ever need them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2008)

Or you always have:
*www.tombraiderchronicles.com/underworld/walkthrough/index.html

& also for visual walkthrough:
*tomb.raider-underworld.com/tomb-raider-underworld-walkthrough/

But they would take away half the fun. Use them only if you're stuck really big time & on the verge of tearing your hair apart.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 26, 2008)

hey guys how come the screenies with res 1680x1050 that u've posted r less than 500kB?
the screenies that i take in games r more than 3MB in size.
do u guys compress the img by any chance?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2008)

Compressed in .jpg format. Set FRAPS capture options to .jpg compression instead of .bmp which is the default format & the size should instantly be reduced.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 26, 2008)

ok just converted it to jpg and its down to 530KB.

*img384.imageshack.us/img384/6035/92202402fa9.th.jpg

@Ethan_Hunt   i'm not using fraps.i captured using the default Windows PrintScreen and saved thru paint.
Fraps gave a few probs in Windows 7.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 26, 2008)

No idea in that case. FRAPS does it very easily. Even after print screen if you paste it in paint while saving it just select .jpg format. No need for any 3rd party conversion.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I got the gems now I need to get back to Kali-Shiva statue... dunno how .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

Finally completed the game. Loved it. Infact the first Tomb Raider game that I actually liked & stayed throughout to complete the whole game. Might just try it's earlier version which are lying around with me.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Ok I got the gems now I need to get back to Kali-Shiva statue... dunno how .



any help ?!


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 29, 2008)

^^ Thats easy.. if you remember the place in the screenshot below (its just after you have finished collecting the gems) which has 2 hidden treasures.... you have to climb up to the ledge pointed by the red arrow and then jump in the direction of blue arrow towards another ledge .. after that it is straightforward !!!!!  Disregard the red arrow with the white cross mark.. (it was a mistake)... 


*img380.imageshack.us/img380/9291/imagerv4.th.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

rockthegod said:


> ^^ Thats easy.. if you remember the place in the screenshot below (its just after you have finished collecting the gems) which has 2 hidden treasures.... you have to climb up to the ledge pointed by the red arrow and then jump in the direction of blue arrow towards another ledge .. after that it is straightforward !!!!!  Disregard the red arrow with the white cross mark.. (it was a mistake)...
> 
> 
> *img380.imageshack.us/img380/9291/imagerv4.th.jpg



woah man... that was a huge ammount of effort by you. Thanks a lot.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol I've found a bug.. Lara won't pick up the Jaguar head once I've synced one Mayan calendar... lol Will try later..


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

^^lol thats not a funny bug


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

There are a sh*t load of glitches so better keep multiple saves. Fortunately I didn't run into much but looking at the 360's share of glitches, I always occupied all the 4 save slots. 



> lol I've found a bug.. Lara won't pick up the Jaguar head once I've synced one Mayan calendar... lol Will try later..


Why do you need to pick up the Jaguar head once it's synced? 

The second Jaguar head is at a different location.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

My game crashes when I save for the third time in a single session... the game is saved but then it crashes so I have to restart . BTW, I got past that part. Thank you guys.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes. Once I've synced first one then I need to pick it up n go to second one. I tried to pick it up but Lara won't. So, I drove like 100 miles then when to other side but the calendar won't move since one of the handles don't have head. Lara says I need to place head on the handle.. But I don't have head.. wtf


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

But I didn't find the game too good. Desperately waiting for POP(2008)


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^lolucrazy?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Yes. Once I've synced first one then I need to pick it up n go to second one. I tried to pick it up but Lara won't. So, I drove like 100 miles then when to other side but the calendar won't move since one of the handles don't have head. Lara says I need to place head on the handle.. But I don't have head.. wtf


I'm a bit confused out here Amit. You mean that once you have finished syncing the first calendar, you try to take the same jaguar head & head to the opposite side? If yes then that's wrong. There is another Jaguar head present exactly on the opposite side. Just head off on your bike & explore the whole area & you'll know where the second head will be available. You never detach the same head from the first puzzle.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

hmm.. I just loaded the game n see that another head is missing from middle handle of 2nd calendar.. It's not Jaguar. So, I need to find another head. This map is too big. Think I'm lost..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes that's what I was talking about. The second one is probably not a jaguar head but it looks something like this:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27028_uv4kl/Level12_Xibalba_screenshot_0081.jpg

Have you got it?


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

I already Have it.. from some underground room, right?


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 29, 2008)

i was stuck like hell in third last level when in last machine room u have to grasp the chains traversing the room but the chains were moving in opposite direction..!!!!then i found the solution after like 2 hours...!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 29, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I already Have it.. from some underground room, right?


Yep. Now I'm confused too.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to say but your bugs cant beat the one I found in Silent Hill Homecoming


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 29, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> woah man... that was a huge ammount of effort by you. Thanks a lot.



You are welcome...  though not much of an effort really.. I already had some screenshots saved up... found the one suitable for yours !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 29, 2008)

Yup I got out to the statue in the morning. Will continue tomorrow now .


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 29, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12775/Untitled.jpg
See, I already have the head.. That place is empty. Then I picked up one before where I have to climb down by that rope thing and a door opens and I have to swing n jump to enter in a small room.


----------



## neciec (Nov 30, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> i was stuck like hell in third last level when in last machine room u have to grasp the chains traversing the room but the chains were moving in opposite direction..!!!!then i found the solution after like 2 hours...!!



Hey man, plz, tell me how u did it... im stuck exactly here....


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2008)

Grasp THE chain and start tapping button "E" (interact) while pressing the forward button. It will help lara to move faster and she can easily travers the room


----------



## neciec (Nov 30, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> Grasp THE chain and start tapping button "E" (interact) while pressing the forward button. It will help lara to move faster and she can easily travers the room






woooooooooooooooowww.... 3 hours later in the same location... lol...   realy realy thanks


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2008)

HaHA....HopeNOW u CLEAR.

Lol hope u now clear


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2008)

image looks really damn good. NFS:Undercover and now TR:Undercover...undercover rocks...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> See, I already have the head.. That place is empty. Then I picked up one before where I have to climb down by that rope thing and a door opens and I have to swing n jump to enter in a small room.


Yeah that's the one. Then did you plant it at the bottom of the second calendar? The second calendar only requires this head if I'm not mistaken. It should be planted in this hole:

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27111_7tykr/Level12_Xibalba_screenshot_0110.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2008)

I already finished that part couple of days back.. lol
I was stuck at 1st calendar. Above one is 2nd one. I had to stand in front of the middle statue to get into 'place head' mode or else it was goin into 'rotate' mode..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2008)

ROTFL! Good for you. How far have you reached now?


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 1, 2008)

Not too far. Im in next chamber with 4 statue and I have to collect 4 items. I have 2 of em.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 3, 2008)

completed the game just now.
did enjoy solving the puzzles in the game.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 3, 2008)

i like games like this and Prince or Persia series.. these are made for gamepad play which i love..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

^Yep but this game seems to be more keyboard & mouse friendly unlike POP which was a bit on the tougher side.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2008)

lol...I found Tomb Raider series and POP series easier to play using kb and Mouse 

But sucked at DMC series using kb and mouse :/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol...I found Tomb Raider series and POP series easier to play using kb and Mouse


You need a good controller. PRONTO.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Dec 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol...I found Tomb Raider series and POP series easier to play using kb and Mouse



Hey No way.. it is much nicer to play it with the gamepad.. unless u had a desi one with uncomfortable buttons or something..

check out the Logitech Rumbelpad 2 or Xbox 360 controller for PC


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 5, 2008)

Started playing it today...the gameplay is nice..and lara it too hot to resist


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Just finished the demo of this game. Its nice but the game is slow paced  i mostly love fast paced games. In the game do you only have to kill animals or what?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 8, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Just finished the demo of this game. Its nice but the game is slow paced  i mostly love fast paced games. In the game do you only have to kill animals or what?


Or what indeed. The game is all eye treats.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 8, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Just finished the demo of this game. Its nice but the game is slow paced  i mostly love fast paced games. In the game do you only have to kill animals or what?


Both animals & humans. Tomb Raider has never been a total blow-em-up kind of game. Most of it's series have been knitted with a lot of puzzles. So the way I see it, 70% = Puzzles, 20% = Action, 5% = Finding treasures & 5% = Boobies.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 8, 2008)

Out of all hyped games this year, this game is the best so far.


----------



## mayhbp (Dec 9, 2008)

This game is COol.Just began this on my new 9400 Gt 1gb ddr2. At full settings no AA and 1024x768 gettting 28 FPS.God i was worried this card wont pull it off.but thank god.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 9, 2008)

i get at about 45 fps at the almost same(default) settings with 2xaa.

overclocked same fps at 4xaa 8xai.
i tried on the demo.


----------



## mayhbp (Dec 9, 2008)

quan chi said:


> i get at about 45 fps at the almost same(default) settings with 2xaa.
> 
> overclocked same fps at 4xaa 8xai.
> i tried on the demo.



gOOD FOR U MAN 
bUT IM NOT GETTING GREEDY, I OC WHEN I FEEL THERE IS DESPO NEED!!!


----------



## quan chi (Dec 9, 2008)

well p4 is a bottleneck for me.anniversary used to give more than 75 fps at highest settings.max res :- 1024.


----------



## Faun (Dec 9, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Out of all hyped games this year, this game is the best so far.


yeah the best no_violence_game (PS I don't count anything brutal in Tomb Raider games).


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 10, 2008)

looks like new game genre in the block..


----------



## chavo (Dec 10, 2008)

i competed the game
but i didn't like the game 
means no boss battle(tht s**ks),puzzles r very easy
and game is very easy


----------



## mayhbp (Dec 11, 2008)

Hands down one of the best games of the yesr, though im yet to play Prince O Persia.
GOOD MONTH FOR GAMING>>>


----------



## chak (Dec 11, 2008)

i hav finished all levels.........dat was a great game.........i cant prepare it with legend because i hav not played it ........but camers for driving bike in sothern mexico was not good........


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2011)

I am on Mayen level and maintaining balance over second hammer (which was stuck previously) is kinda tricky and frustrating 

Pic slightly related.


----------

